# what is



## jwelectric (Dec 24, 2013)

R2, R3, R4 and so on and so forth talking about in the building codes?

What is the R and number for apartments?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 24, 2013)

R-2 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units or more than

two dwelling units where the occupants are primarily permanent in

nature, including:

Apartment houses

Boarding houses (nontransient)

Convents

Dormitories

Fraternities and sororities

Hotels (nontransient)

Live/work units

Monasteries

Motels (nontransient)

Vacation timeshare properties

Efficiency dwelling units


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2013)

You talking about this :::????

SECTION 310 RESIDENTIAL GROUP R

310.1 Residential Group R. Residential Group R includes, among others, the use of a building or structure, or a portion thereof, for sleeping purposes when not classified as an Institutional Group I or when not regulated by the International Residential Code in accordance with Section 101.2. Residential occupancies shall include the following:

R-1 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units where the occupants are primarily transient in nature, including:

Boarding houses (transient)

Hotels (transient)

Motels (transient)

Congregate living facilities (transient) with 10 or fewer occupants are permitted to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3.

R-2 Residential occupancies containing sleeping units or more than two dwelling units where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature, including:

Apartment houses

Boarding houses (nontransient)

Convents

Dormitories

Fraternities and sororities

Hotels (nontransient)

Live/work units

Monasteries

Motels (nontransient)

Vacation timeshare properties

Congregate living facilities with 16 or fewer occupants are permitted to comply with the construction requirements for Group R-3.

R-3 Residential occupancies where the occupants are primarily permanent in nature and not classified as Group R-1, R-2, R-4 or I, including:

Buildings that do not contain more than two dwelling units.

Adult care facilities that provide accommodations for five or fewer persons of any age for less than 24 hours.

Child care facilities that provide accommodations for five or fewer persons of any age for less than 24 hours.

Congregate living facilities with 16 or fewer persons.

Adult care and child care facilities that are within a single-family home are permitted to comply with the International Residential Code.

R-4 Residential occupancies shall include buildings arranged for occupancy as residential care/assisted living facilities including more than five but not more than 16 occupants, excluding staff.

Group R-4 occupancies shall meet the requirements for construction as defined for Group R-3, except as otherwise provided for in this code or shall comply with the International Residential Code provided the building is protected by an automatic sprinkler system installed in accordance with Section 903.2.8.

310.2 Definitions. The following words and terms shall, for the purposes of this section and as used elsewhere in this code, have the meanings shown herein.

BOARDING HOUSE. A building arranged or used for lodging for compensation, with or without meals, and not occupied as a single-family unit.

CONGREGATE LIVING FACILITIES. A building or part thereof that contains sleeping units where residents share bathroom and/or kitchen facilities.

DORMITORY. A space in a building where group sleeping accommodations are provided in one room, or in a series of closely associated rooms, for persons not members of the same family group, under joint occupancy and single management, as in college dormitories or fraternity houses.

PERSONAL CARE SERVICE. The care of residents who do not require chronic or convalescent medical or nursing care. Personal care involves responsibility for the safety of the resident while inside the building.

RESIDENTIAL CARE/ASSISTED LIVING FACILITIES. A building or part thereof housing persons, on a 24-hour basis, who because of age, mental disability or other reasons, live in a supervised residential environment which provides personal care services. The occupants are capable of responding to an emergency situation without physical assistance from staff. This classification shall include, but not be limited to, the following: residential board and care facilities, assisted living facilities, halfway houses, group homes, congregate care facilities, social rehabilitation facilities, alcohol and drug abuse centers and convalescent facilities.

TRANSIENT. Occupancy of a dwelling unit or sleeping unit for not more than 30 days.


----------



## jwelectric (Dec 24, 2013)

So far this is real good but leads to a second question if you would be so kind the day before Christmas.

I have receptacles that are looking between two apartments on the two walls that separate the two units. As far as the building code what if any thing must be done to prevent the spread of fire or to maintain the fire rating of the two walls.

Do I install fire pads to just one box or does both boxes require fire rating?

Thank you and Merry Christmas


----------



## cda (Dec 24, 2013)

Not into that

But if rated wall would say both

They are not back to back are they ?


----------



## mark handler (Dec 24, 2013)

Two issues Fire and sound

I always require pads and separation in the units I have designed


----------



## Darren Emery (Dec 26, 2013)

jwelectric said:
			
		

> So far this is real good but leads to a second question if you would be so kind the day before Christmas.I have receptacles that are looking between two apartments on the two walls that separate the two units. As far as the building code what if any thing must be done to prevent the spread of fire or to maintain the fire rating of the two walls.
> 
> Do I install fire pads to just one box or does both boxes require fire rating?
> 
> Thank you and Merry Christmas


There are a lot of factors that go in to the correct answer on this one.  Best course of action - consult the RDP and AHJ.  Follow their advice/direction.


----------



## steveray (Dec 26, 2013)

Darren has a really good way to start.....first thing to determine when you have a "rated wall" is wether you have a fire wall, fire barrier, or fire partition and then the rating and then the penetration protetion required........and NEVER put anything in a wall that is part of a rated stair enclosure unless it serves the stair....


----------



## jar546 (Dec 26, 2013)

Darren Emery said:
			
		

> There are a lot of factors that go in to the correct answer on this one.  Best course of action - consult the RDP and AHJ.  Follow their advice/direction.


Agree, many factors here that decide separation.


----------

